# Are you a Sega or Nintendo Man/Women/Furry



## Danny600kill (Oct 6, 2010)

Well my favourite console was the Sega Saturn but I know a lot of people loved Nintendo's console consoles more

Well I did have all of the N consoles since SNES but I still always loved Sega's more, so what's your opinion


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a Ninty Furry. I loved the Genesis and mostly the Wii, because you can play games from nearly every single console on that list.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2010)

Nintendo Furry.

StarFox was an awesome game series.


Genesis was my favourite Sega console, and SNES is still my favourite console ever.


----------



## Desendos (Oct 6, 2010)

The Dreamcast was always my favorite console and always will be. Damn I loved that thing.

It will live on in my heart.


----------



## metalmouth647 (Oct 10, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Well my favourite console was the Sega Saturn but I know a lot of people loved Nintendo's console consoles more
> 
> Well I did have all of the N consoles since SNES but I still always loved Sega's more, so what's your opinion


WTH? The Sega Saturn? Its first game released in american shores came out 2 months late...Thats like the biggest screw up in video game history.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 10, 2010)

metalmouth647 said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Virtual boy says hi


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 10, 2010)

pocchama1996 said:
			
		

> metalmouth647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



32X?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2010)

Nintendo...

But god damn you for making me choose between the dreamcast and genesis!
YOU HEAR ME!?!  YOU WILL RUE THE DAY!

I chose dreamcast because it had PSO.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

Nintendo Man. Favorite console: SNES. Favorite SEGA console: Genesis.


----------



## Makar (Oct 10, 2010)

Nintendo fan, Sega Dreamcast and Nintendo 64 are my favorite consoles of the two brands.


----------



## Rasas (Oct 10, 2010)

Well some people might like the 360 or the atari jaguar and atari in general.

Virtual Boy wasn't bad it had a few good games but made me have eye problems for several hours after playing it..

Mario, Wario Land, Gundam (awesome turn based game), tetris and space invaders.


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 10, 2010)

Usually i'm an all around man, but i do like nintendo a bit more. Out of Nintendo, I liked the SNES. I had some great days as a kid. Ahhh Cherished memories. For Sega, i loved the dreamcast. Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 were awesome. Way better than these new sonic games.


----------



## Langin (Oct 10, 2010)

Nintendo-Megadrive-N64

Thats it


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2010)

GAME BOY!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a Nintendo fan.
Sega Genesis and SNES.


----------



## LeoSan (Oct 11, 2010)

I love both, but for different game styles I prefer one over the other!

With my family, Nintendo.
With my inner arcade nerd, Sega


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I am a Nintendo Furry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I grew up on a NES, but my favorite system of all time is the N64. All though I did love the Dreamcast


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 11, 2010)

I like both but I favor Nintendo more lol.
My favorite console for Nintendo is the N64 and for Sega, the Genesis.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not a Nintendo/Sega man, at all. I don't pick favorite companies, it's fanboyish and ridiculous.
But of of the options, I chose snes as my favorite Nintendo console, and Sega Genesis as my favorite Sega console.
Snes had tons of great rpgs, I know I don't have to list. Genesis has Shining Force 1-2, Phantasy Star 2-4, Landstalker, YsIII, among others.


----------



## prowler (Oct 13, 2010)

Sega / Dreamcast / Gamecube





			
				geminisama said:
			
		

> I'm not a Nintendo/Sega man, at all. I don't pick favorite companies, it's fanboyish and ridiculous.


umad


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 13, 2010)

i wont vote, cause Ive had both and all of those things besides saturn and wii

and i liked them both the same, they were always plugged in together


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2010)

100% nintendo fan ^^ best console Wii off course


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 13, 2010)

Sega Master System was my first console, I have to vote Sega for that days with Sonic, Alex Kidd and Shinobi.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 13, 2010)

There was once a time when this decision would have been impossible, back in the golden age of gaming when Sonic and Mario were duking it out in the bit wars instead of going skiing together on the Wii. Back then there ws next to nothing seperating them. They were both worth sinking time and money into.

Nowadays I'm still not sure, but for exactly the opposite reason. Nintendo has largely abandoned those of us that have been there since the beginning so they can help themselves to another big spoonful of casual gamer spunk, whereas Sega seem to have spent pretty much every second since the release of Sonic Adventure 2 banging their heads into a wall in order to forget what made their games great. Sonic 4 is ok but kinda meh and slow when you compare it to the original Mega Drive games. 

To be fair, Sega has got Valkyria Chronicles going for it, but not a whole lot else. Nintendo has the mighty DS, but to be fair most of the decent games I've played lately are coming from other developers while Nintendo simply remakes Pokemon Blue for the ninth or tenth time. So I still can't tell where my allegiance lies. 

Wait, yes I can. Nintendo created Lylat Wars. They win. Just.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Well my favourite console was the Sega Saturn but I know a lot of people loved Nintendo's console consoles more



I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you for saying that Danny!  The Saturn is my favourite console as well.  

I can't really choose between Sega and Ninty though.  Each console has it's own characteristics, plus points and exclusives.  The SNES had awesome sound and bright colourful graphics, but the MegaDrive had a slightly better looking res and games like PGA kicked the SNES versions ass.  The Saturn had some top notch arcade conversions and RGs, whereas the N64 had much better graphics and games that were unique and couldn't really be replicated on other consoles.  The Dreamcast is just a fucking awesome little machince that was ahead of it's time.  It's a shame Sega screwed up so bad with the Saturn that the DC had so little support.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 13, 2010)

Ninty woman~!
Dreamcast :3
N64 All The Way~!


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saturn is cool. I played Daytone USA there!



ROLLING START FTW!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Daytona was good, very playable but let down by dodgy graphics.  Daytona CCE was much better looking although not quite as playable. lol  My favourite Saturn racer though is Sega Rally.  In fact it's quite possibly my favourite racing game, the Saturn version even kicks the 360 versions ass as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2010)

I feel quite left out here. I've never owned a Ninty home console and the only Sega console I had was the Master System


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 13, 2010)

Nintendo-Wii
Sega-Dreamcast

Winner=Wii

All imho


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 13, 2010)

I could be the Nintendo 64 kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo for me with Nintendo 64 being the most enjoyed system.


----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 13, 2010)

Nintendo FTW!  The N64 was my favorite console because of the amazing Zelda games, Conker, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, and the list goes on.  Nintendo's passion for innovation and excellence is what keeps me getting their games.  I only played one Sega console, the Dreamcast, but it had some great tech and a killer app in Shenmue.  I can't think of any other game that is similar to it.  Sucks the DC died.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

winner= Nintendo
i only ever had a sega dreamcast


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm a Sega guy
SEGA ALL THE WAY! WOOOO! (ya I know they are third party now.... shut up...)

Disincluding homebrew I'd say the Genesis and SNES were my most favorite machines game wise.

Including homebrew I'd have to say Dreamcast and Wii.
Though I do love my dreamcast something fierce. :3

Hmm, when was furry a gender?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nintendo was always my gaming company of choice. One of the first games I played was mario (isn't it the same for everyone???). And their handhelds are always amazing, which is cool for someone like me.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2010)

Nintendo Man. Favorite SEGA console: Dreamcast. Favorite console: Wii.


----------



## Rob_Threat (Oct 15, 2010)

Sega / Saturn / SNES


honorable mention... NEC's PC-Engine/TG-16

my PC-E GT stills runs great.


----------



## mrgone (Oct 15, 2010)

gameboy should be listed


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad I can't vote... This is due to the fact that I have never played a Sega console.


----------



## eduams (Oct 15, 2010)

SNes is the best of the best - Fact (flamewar modeN)
I like the Nintendo more than Sony or Sega, but the three have great games.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been gaming since the '70's. I've seen/played/been-there-done-that all before.  Sega and Nintendo were but only two of the many companies that attempted to release game systems over the years and I bought quite a few of them, but if I have to limit it to just Sega and Nintendo...hmm....

SMS vs. NES =  NES

Genesis vs. SNES = Genesis (plus SegaCD....AND the lame-ass 32X)

I bought no other Sega OR Nintendo consoles since then.

My last console was a PS1.  I went to PC's after that.  I haven't bothered with ANY consoles since.  I bought a GBA SP only a year before the DS came out.  I bought a DS within a month of launch.  Replaced that with a black DSlite I bought within one week of the USA launch of that color.  

That's where I am now. Just a PC (with many games and emulators installed upon it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and a DSlite (with dedicated flashcarts in both slots with many games and emulators in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and that's it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was a bunch of other systems I've owned over the years, but since you specified only "Sega or Nintendo" I didn't mention them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and I'm a hetero-sexual male.   Dunno what particular relevance that has on a video game forum, but you asked.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure I even want to know the full ramifications of what being a "furry" entails, let alone actually being one.  All I know is that I got enough info from various threads around GBAtemp to know that I am not a furry myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My excessive use of smileys was just me being silly.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm more lean towards Nintendo, because they offer more casual games. I'm not a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I'm a Nintendo fan over Sega and have been since the beginning. Seriously, I owned both the NES and the Master System back in the 80's. I was already in college. Spent a lot of hours on Sonic and Space Harrier (with the awesome 3D glasses), but nothing like the time me and my friends spent playing Nintendo. In fact it would be fair to say that three years of my life, give or take, were more or less all about progressing through SMB, SMB2, and SMB3, with a lot of RC Pro Am, Contra, and Tecmo Bowl thrown in there in between. And bong hits.


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nintendo. Mario > Sonic.
Though Sonic Colours is currently looking better than SMG2 and NSMB Wii.


----------

